# Mitchel and King got the Friday Feeling



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from



JJ_ said:


> Get that Friday Feeling!
> 
> Free Sample Wax & Saturday Delivery when you spend £49.99 or over.
> 
> ...


----------

